# Fliegenrute hart oder weich?



## Wishmaster3 (27. August 2014)

Moin,
ich hab mir vor ca. 15 Jahren auf ner Messe eine Fliegenrute von einem amerikanischen Hersteller gekauft. Damals war ich noch in der Lehre und hab quasi meine ganze Kohle für die Rute rausgehauen, und hatte nix mehr für Rolle und Schnur. Die Rute wollte ich aber unbedingt ausprobieren. Nachdem ich die erste Forelle am Bach gespottet hatte, hab ich erstmal ne Stationärrolle drangehängt, Fliege ran gebunden, hintreiben lassen und *BÄM* schöner Drill und schöner Fisch. Dicke Forelle in der Linken, Rute in der rechten Hand, gefreut wie'n Schwein, nicht aufgepasst, mit der Spitze aufn Boden und *Knack*...war se ab :c ...
Damit hab ich das Fliegenfischen erstmal auf Eis gelegt, und mich seitdem nicht mehr damit befasst. Nach der Lehre bin ich dann nach Berlin gezogen, und hab das Angeln über Jahre komplett aufgegeben. (Essenz meiner Ausführungen: vom Fliegenfischen hab ich keine Ahnung)
Letztes Jahr hab ich dann wieder angefangen und mir einen Konvolut gebrauchter Angelruten gekauft. Dabei war ebenfalls eine Fliegenrute. Mein Schätzchen von Damals hab ich über die Jahre immer wehleidig mitgeschleppt, und sie steht jetzt wieder neben der Anderen im Rutenständer. So langsam fängt es mich jetzt doch an zu jucken, und ich überlege, die Rute zu reparieren und das Fliegenfischen in Angriff zu nehmen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Rute von damals im Vergleich zu der "Neuen" deutlich leichter und erheblich straffer ist. Und das obwohl sie vierteilig ist. Der Blank würde auch eine richtig geile UL-Spinnrute abgeben.
Nun hab ich keine Ahnung, was denn zum Fliegenfischen besser geeignet ist. Die straffe Rute fühlt sich einfach um Längen besser an, aber ist das zum Fliegenfischen überhaupt förderlich?
Vielleicht kann mich ja mal einer erleuchten...


----------



## Sneep (27. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*

Hallo,

ob harte oder weiche Fliegenrute hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab. Dazu zählen Art des Gewässers und der Angelmethode, persönliche Vorlieben aber auch welcher Wurfstil gerade Mode ist. Es fing eigentlich mit dem britischen Wurfstil an, hier ging es etwas gemütlicher zu. Die Ruten waren weicher. Typische Hersteller waren Hardy und teilweise Orvis. Dann wechselte alles auf  den Gebetsroiter Stil aus Österreich. Hier wurde sehr  schnelle, steife, kurze und agressive Ruten benutzt. Solche Ruten stammen z.B. von Sage.
Ich vermute, dass sich beide Ruten nicht unbedingt durch die Härte unterscheiden, sondern in ihrer Dämpfung. Die Rute darf kein Eigenleben entwickeln. Wenn ich die Rute schnell auf und ab bewege, muss die Spitze möglichst schnell wieder ruhig stehen.
Da hilft nichts anderes als es auszuprobieren.
Wenn du mit der Neuen klar kommst, ist doch alles klar.
Die Wahl der Schnur kann entscheident sein. Es gibt Schnur, da wirft man sich einen Wolf, bei einer anderen wirft sich das wie von selbst.
Was mir an der alten, defekten Rute nicht gefällt, ist die Teilung. Viele Teile =viele Übergänge = viele Störungen in der Biegekurve. Eine 4-teilige  Rute ist eine ReiseRute. Ich muss dann aber Abstriche im Wurfverhalten machen. Die Übergangstellen und Steckverbindungen biegen ja beim Wurf nicht mit.

sneep


----------



## Wishmaster3 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass sich beide Ruten nicht unbedingt durch die Härte unterscheiden, sondern in ihrer Dämpfung. Die Rute darf kein Eigenleben entwickeln. Wenn ich die Rute schnell auf und ab bewege, muss die Spitze möglichst schnell wieder ruhig stehen.


Ja, richtig, aber ich denke Härte und Dämpfung hängen irgendwie zusammen. Die neue Rute schwingt schon ordentlich nach, während die Alte quasi sofort still steht. Aber du hast wohl recht. Am Ende ist es Geschmackssache und es hilft nur probieren. 
Wie stehts denn um die Eigenschaften im Drill? Da kann einem Anfänger doch bestimmt eine zu harte Rute zum Verhängnis werden?


Sneep schrieb:


> Was mir an der alten, defekten Rute nicht gefällt, ist die Teilung.


Tja, jetzt gefällt mir das auch nicht mehr. Damals hab ich sie genau deswegen gekauft. Meine damalige Inspiration war ein selbstständiger Herr, dessen Hobby es war, sich sündhaft teure Sachen aus den USA importieren zu lassen. Unter Anderem auch zwei vierteilige Fliegenruten für 700$ pro Stück. Er vertrat die Meinung "je mehr Teile, desto besser". Bei uns aufm Dorf hatte man sowas edles wie seine Ruten noch nie gesehen, und damit war das automatisch die Referenz fürs Fliegenfischen. Da war ich schon sehr stolz, als er meine Rute in die Hand nahm und sagte: "Die ist gut!". Dass es ihm weniger ums Fischen als ums Prestige ging, hab ich damals nicht gesehen.
Nichts desto trotz hat die Vierteilige als ständiger Begleiter im Kofferraum auch ihre Vorzüge. Hier in Berlin muss man jetzt keine dabei haben, aber damals in Thüringen war das schon praktisch.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (28. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*

Hallo, 

generell ist es eine Frage des Wurfstils und des persönlichen Temperaments, sowie des Gewässers, ob die Rute eher "weich" oder "hart" sein soll. 

Wenn du beispielsweise an der Küste oder am großen See mit Wind zu kämpfen hast, und große Weiten brauchst wirst du mit einer gefühlt "weichen" Rute wenig Freude haben. Die Rute sollte eher "hart" sein. 

Wenn du feine Fliegen im Nahbereich präsentierst, im Wiesenbach, sollte die Rute schon auf kurze Distanz gut arbeiten, und mit einer gefühlt zu "harten" wirst du wiederum keinen Spaß haben. 

Das ist aber alles nicht nur eine Frage von "weich" oder "hart" in Bezug auf das Material und seine Rückstellfähigkeit, sondern auch eine Frage der Aktion: Spitzenaktion, Progressiv, Semi/ bzw Vollparabolisch. Auch da gibt es verschiedene Vor- und Nachteile, verschiedene Vorlieben etc. Eine Spitzenaktion heißt, die Rute biegt sich höchstens im oberen Drittel, Progressiv heißt grob gesagt, sie biegt sich fast über die ganze Länge, aber nur mit steigendem Belastungsgrad verlängert sich die Biegekurve; Semibarabolisch die Hälfte der Länge, Parabolisch die ganze Rute bis in den Griff. 

Viele empfinden progressive Aktionen als am meisten ausbalanciert und als besten Kompromiss zwischen reiner Spitzenaktionen und parabolischer Aktion. 

Das ist alles ne Wissenschaft für sich, je mehr du dich damit befasst, wirst du feststellen wie unterschiedlich Tapers sein können, und was dir wo bei welchem Gewässer mit welcher Rutenlänge usw am meisten liegt. Generelle Anhaltspunkte lassen sich da schwer geben, wenn man Allgemeinplätze vermeiden will. 

Ich zb. werfe am schmalen Wiesenbach wo sehr wenig Raum ist eine etwas "weichere" Gespließte mit progressiven Taper, an breiteren Bächen und Flüssen gerne im Gebetsroither eine kurze (2,20) und "härtere" 5er Gespließte mit Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion. 

Mit gefühlt härteren Ruten kannst du schneller reagieren und präsentieren, mit weicheren brauchst du für Schnur/Wurfrichtungswechsel und ähnliches oft einen Leerwurf mehr etc... 

Im Drill besitzen "weichere" Ruten den Vorteil dass der Fisch viel mehr gegen die Rute und ihre Biegung kämpfen muss, und damit schneller ermüdet; außerdem können weil die Rute stärker nachgibt auch dünnere Vorfächer verwendet werden.

Generell bevorzuge ich persönlich aber eher "härtere" Ruten als zu "weiche", einfach weil es meinem Wurfstil mehr zusagt. 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Ich habe "hart" und "weich" aus folgendem Grund in Anführungszeichen geschrieben: Es gibt a) Materialien mit unterschiedlichem Rückstellvermögen. Dann gibt es wie oben beschrieben b) verschiedene Aktionstypen, also verschiedene Biegekurven der Rute.  Meistens wird a) Rückstellvermögen (materialabhängig) und b) Aktionstyp (taperbedingt) aber eben nicht sauber auseinander gehalten, und man kommt eben zu jenem eher diffusen Bauchgefühl die Rute sei "hart" oder "weich", je nachdem...


----------



## Rhxnxr (28. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*

Also welche Rute du letztlich fischst ist ja deine Sache, jeder Fliegenfischer weiss aber, je weicher, desto besser für einen Anfänger. 
Erstens verzeihen weichere Ruten eher die kleinen Wurffehler, zweitens nehmen sie leichter Energie auf (sie biegen sich schneller).
Mit "härteren" Ruten lässt sich etwas genauer werfen, z.B. bei Wind oder wenn man Trickwürfe (Schlangenwurf etc.) verwenden muss.
 Aber das ist was für Profis, bei denen das Werfen komplett ohne jedes nachdenken automatisiert ist und es nur noch darum geht bei jeder Drift auch die letzten cm rauszuholen bevor die Fliege dreggt etc.


----------



## Marsvin (28. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*

Moin,

vielleicht sollte man zunächst einmal feststellen, über welche Schnurklassen wir schreiben, und ob beide Rute die Gleiche haben... |kopfkrat


Viele Grüße!


Achim

p.s.: Die Zeiten, in denen eine vierteilige Fliegenrute in ihrer Aktion spürbare Nachteile gegenüber einer Zweiteiligen hatten, sind lange vorbei. Fast alle hochwertigen Fliegenruten sind heutzutage vierteilig.


----------



## Wishmaster3 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*

Schnurklasse ist bei bei beiden Ruten 5/6.
Aber meine Frage ist eigentlich damit sehr gut beantwortet.
Danke für die Beiträge.

Bei einer Sache muss ich mich aber revidieren. Nach dem, was ich jetzt so gelesen habe, ist es wohl keineswegs so, dass ein viergeteilter Blank zwangsläufig die schlechtere Aktion hat. Wenn das richtig gemacht wird, kann das sehr gut sein.


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Nach dem, was ich jetzt so gelesen habe, ist es wohl keineswegs so, dass ein viergeteilter Blank zwangsläufig die schlechtere Aktion hat.


Du findest quasi keine 2-teiligen Fliegenruten mehr. Und jetzt anzunehmen es gäbe deshalb nur noch schlechte Fliegenruten ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kherstellung-und-rutenbau-in-deutschland.html

Mir hat damals Reinhard Steiner auch schon erzählt, dass man mit öfter geteilten Ruten einfach mehr Möglichkeiten hat, die Aktion zu beeinflussen und zu optimieren.

Von daher wundert mich der "Trend" zu mehrfach geteilten Ruten weniger.

Die einen werden halt nen Blank einfach stückeln um im Trend mit zu schwimmen, die anderen sich Gedanken machen, wie sie mit diesen Möglichkeiten die Aktion optimieren können.

Interessant(er) finde ich, dass dies im Bereich der Spinnruten noch nicht so Einzug gehalten hat (vielleicht zu teuer, um für einfache "Spinnen" herzuhalten?)


----------



## dreampike (30. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*

Hallo, 

"mit der Spitze aufn Boden und *Knack*...war se ab" ... hast Du die Spitze jetzt repariert oder fehlt da ein Stück? Wenn da noch was fehlen sollte, ist es ja klar, dass die Rute einen wesentlich strammeren Eindruck macht... 
Im Übrigen gibt es sehr gute 5-teilige Spinnruten z.B. von Sportex oder Shimano. Mein Favorit ist eine 5-teilige Shimano-Beastmaster, die ich sehr gerne auf Reisen dabei habe, wenn die Hechte sich mehr für Blech oder Gummi interessieren als für Fliegen. Letztes Jahr hat Sohnemann die Rute mit Hilfe der Wohnmobilschiebetür in eine 6-teilige verwandelt, ich konnte sie aber mit Hilfe eines Stückchen Vollglas-Blanks wieder zusammenflicken und sie fischt nach wie vor sehr gut.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas E. (31. August 2014)

*AW: Fliegenrute hart oder weich?*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Also welche Rute du letztlich fischst ist ja deine Sache, jeder Fliegenfischer weiss aber, je weicher, desto besser für einen Anfänger.
> Erstens verzeihen weichere Ruten eher die kleinen Wurffehler, zweitens nehmen sie leichter Energie auf (sie biegen sich schneller).



Hallo,

das stimmt nun garnicht !

Weiche langsame Ruten sind schwerer zu werfen, verlangen wesentlich mehr Gefühl, nichts für Beginner.

Keine Rute "verzeiht" Wurffehler !
Diese sollten/müssen unter fachkundiger Unterweisung korrigiert werden. 

Eine mittlere Aktion ist für einen Anfänger empfehlenswert,
das lässt sich auch noch durch die Wahl der richtigen Schnur (Gewicht) etwas beeinflussen.
Denn die AFFTA- Angabe auf der Rute ist nur als Empfehlung zu sehen.

P.S. 
Der Schlangenwurf ist sehr leicht zu lernen, in wenigen Minuten.
Es gibt wesentlich schwierigere Trickwüfe, wie z.B. das Vorfach auf 90° gebogen nach links oder rechts abzulegen.


----------

